# WW1 Tool carrier ?



## DaGasMan (Sep 11, 2020)

A senior Comrade in my local American Legion Post gave this to me recently.
He and I think it may be a WW1 bicycle tool carrier. We’re going to leave it up
to you, the experts, to decide. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 11, 2020)

looks like it to me, but wadda I know! awesome!!


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 11, 2020)

Ammo pouch, but no reason it can't be used as a tool bag. I've got one too. Here's one that sold here on the CABE...









						Sold - 1918 leather ammo pouch | Archive (sold)
					

Stamped S.W. Co. (Smith & Wesson ?) 1918. It measures approx. 6 1/2" long, 4" high and 2" wide. The leather is still amazingly supple. The straps have dried some and one has a tear. Normal marks from years of storage. Would make a great seat bag. Asking $49. shipped to CONUS. PM me if...




					thecabe.com


----------



## blackcat (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello;
It is a WW1 tool pouch for the BROWNING m1917,  C.W.E. are the initials of the inspector.



She is on the tripod.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2020)

here's one in action. along with it's cousins


----------



## DaGasMan (Sep 11, 2020)

We can agree that identical item was sold as an ammunition pouch.
But, having personally collected WW1 items for quite a  while, I’m 
most confident that it is not an infantry, calvary, naval ammunition pouch.
Mainly because of the oval shape and the two strap w/ buckle attachment.
At this time in history ammo pouches were predominantly canvas webbing
with the “new style” 1910 hangar configuration.
My personal thoughts are that if it’s not for bicycles or motorcycles that 
it may be for mortars / artillery tool(s).


----------



## DaGasMan (Sep 11, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe has nailed it.
I’ll tell my buddy what it is and share the videos.  
Thank you for all the help gentlemen.


----------



## DaGasMan (Sep 11, 2020)

Sorry, I read too fast. Serge has nailed it. 49autocycledeluxe provided that awesome video backup. Nice.


----------



## DaGasMan (Sep 11, 2020)

This is what a proper WW1 US bicycle tool carrier looks like.
Here’s the link to Bozman’s post for his recreated 1917 bicycle tool carrier
with photos of an original. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/wwi-us-army-tool-bag-recreated.172257/ 

Boz does amazing work.


----------

